# And here is Apollo...



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I've been quiet about this because I didn't want to jinx anything but I'm pretty sure it's working out. A few weeks ago I went to the fish store to get a canopy for my big fish tank. As I was taking a short cut through the back of the mall, something caught my eye. I stopped and got out only to find a puppy that was a mess. A little boy GSD. He looked dazed and confused, his ears were sideways like he was flying and he was drooling really bad. I looked around and we were in the middle of really nowhere and he was in a bush. Well of course I wasn't leaving him there to get killed. I ran over to the Petsmart Vet because it was Sunday and had him checked for a microchip, no chip or collar. I'm thinking my son is going to kill me. I brought him home and cleaned him up. I guessed he was about 10 weeks or so. I did a quick search for lost dogs on CL and Facebook, nothing. In my heart I know he was dumped but I also knew I wanted everything to be legal. I certainly wasn't bringing him to the shelter but I did notify them and several area vets the next day. There was no response and we are at 30 plus days. The shelter pretty much told me I only had to wait about a week, but I wanted to make sure. So we went to the vet, got shots, got a microchip, and a clean bill of health yesterday. We start puppy school next week. So here is Apollo(my son named him). He weighs 25 pounds and is a ball of energy...hates the crate So once again the puppy I want from the breeder is on hold for a long time, like 10 years, I swear!!

We have learned sit, watch me, down, leave it and the heeling with an automatic sit is going well. He is super loud in the crate I went back to setting alarms every couple hours at night and sleeping at my desk the first couple weeks. He is very gentle taking food and he eats really slow fora puppy. He tries biting every now and then but he takes redirection well. I've been doing the puzzles with him and he loves the flirt pole. I swear I've lost 5 pounds chasing him around. He has changed so much in the last month. He rings the bells to go out and has not been in his crate the last couple nights. He checks everything out and loves the cats and kids. Today at the Tractor Supply store he automatically sat when a guy approached him to pet him, a pup after my heart:wub: He isn't a barker as of right now, but he is very alert and watches everything. 

Right after I found him--the poor guy was a mess and his face was wet from the drool


I didn't take many pics the first week, this is week 2



The rest are week 3-4...




He slept through Christmas..




Wants water at 9pm--not happening no matter how cute he is


He loves shoes, there is now a gate around them


Laying on top of me watching K9 Cops




At the park yesterday 


With Robyn


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Ahhhh, what a cutie! Welcome Apollo  so happy you got him, poor guy.. He looks like he gets along with all your other family


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

It was meant to be What happiness on his face after being at your house. The first picture looks like a desperate and worried guy. I'm so glad you changed his face and his future!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh he is comfortable...my son says I have SUCKER written on my forehead...


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Not even surprised....the nature of your posts speaks volumes....

Good for you...and yes, the dog that ends up at your "doorstep", regardless of how it might get there...is just the way it was intended to be...Apollo and you... win/win.

However, I'm going out on a limb and saying that Apollo becomes a TV "tough dog"...the picture of him focusing on the TV made me chuckle.

Nice to see your heart has room for one more.


SuperG


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

They all get along well. We have our issues every now and then but I'm always working onmaking it better


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

So you have 5 dogs now?


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Ahhh! He is cute! Congrats!!! What a way to end the year and start on a new year with lots of fun and adventure! Like your go for it/can do look at life!!!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

readaboutdogs said:


> Ahhh! He is cute! Congrats!!! What a way to end the year and start on a new year with lots of fun and adventure! Like your go for it/can do look at life!!!!


That 2015 puppy became my 2014 puppy and my 2015 goal is no more dogs.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Hineni7 said:


> So you have 5 dogs now?


I now have 7 dogs and I'm done. I got enough to keep me busy for many years to come. Between training, agility, rally, swimming and hiking I should be quite busy


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Lol! I bet... You definitely have a pack of happy healthy pups... Bet nobody ever tries to break into your home! Haha


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Lol!!! Seven is a lucky number!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

readaboutdogs said:


> Lol!!! Seven is a lucky number!!


I almost named him Seven...simply to remind me


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Now you need to get an updated "profile picture" or whatever they call those things! I was impressed that you had so many dogs in your pic and now you have to put another pup in there 

It was meant to be! He is so handsome  why would somebody dump a beautiful 10 week old PB puppy? Might it have been a BYB who couldn't sell that pup? He is very lucky that a person with as big a heart as you have, found him


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Lobo dog said:


> Now you need to get an updated "profile picture" or whatever they call those things! I was impressed that you had so many dogs in your pic and now you have to put another pup in there
> 
> It was meant to be! He is so handsome  why would somebody dump a beautiful 10 week old PB puppy? Might it have been a BYB who couldn't sell that pup? He is very lucky that a person with as big a heart as you have, found him


I am the Queen of finding purebred pups. This is the 2nd GSD pup I've found. I've also found 2 Dalmatian pups at different times, one in a garbage can. Adult purebreds include GSDs, a couple dobes, a golden, a beagle, a white GSD, pit bulls, great pyrnese, a couple Rotts. This doesn't include all the mixed breeds.

My best guess with this one is something to do with Christmas, since it was right after Thanksgiving. Who knows what people are thinking, we live in a world where animals are disposable. All I know is he was terrified Big difference in him today, he is happy and playful


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Yeah, in the later pics it looks like he's thinking "this worked out well!!!" Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

He's kind of gorgeous. Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'll go with the Three Amigos...


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm a big believer in fate. He came into your life for a reason. It's awesome you were able to give him the life he deserves. He's adorable!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Apollo is a cutie and a very lucky pup that your paths crossed. I always feel things happen for a reason although not always obvious at first. He must be in doggie heaven with all the rest of your pack. Your dogs are beautiful!! How wonderful that your heart was big enough to let one more in. It sounds like you are looking forward to being busy with all the activity you have planned. Congrats and thanks for sharing. So happy for the both of you. Happy New Year!!!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Just incredible story....lucky Apollo:wub:

Happy new year little guy. You lucked out

I'm so jealous, lol 

Hats off to you llombardo (beautiful home btw)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Whatever happened to that one on the west coast you were supposed to 'save'?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Whatever happened to that one on the west coast you were supposed to 'save'?


I got a PM from the owner stating that she worked something out with the breeder. I haven't gotten any updates since.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Congrats! 
When I see him in the pictures with the rest of your pack, he just looks like he belongs there. 
I am happy for all of you.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> Congrats!
> When I see him in the pictures with the rest of your pack, he just looks like he belongs there.
> I am happy for all of you.


I love watching my senior dog getting in there and playing. She is guiding him and showing him the ropes. He adores her


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

Such a great story! He is so handsome!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Midnite of all dogs is teaching him patience


Robyn is teaching him how to play tug


Brennan is teaching him how to be a pup and explore


Tannor is teaching him how to feel safe...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

And Batman is being an awesome big brother to...


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

llombardo said:


> And Batman is being an awesome big brother to...


He is so fortunate you saw him! He is a true RESCUE, and he fits in with humans and canines so well in your home. His canine companions will help him be the stable boy he should be--it helps immensely when you have stable dogs around.

Susan


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> He is so fortunate you saw him! He is a true RESCUE, and he fits in with humans and canines so well in your home. His canine companions will help him be the stable boy he should be--it helps immensely when you have stable dogs around.
> 
> Susan


I am not going to lie, I'm truly blessed and I know it. Last night my sister and dad started arguing, I told the to shut up and I was the only normal one in the family. My son was walking in and he says "Um, have you counted how many dogs you have?"..I said "that's normal to me"


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Awwww what a beautiful pack and family.

Congrats and that is a lucky puppy. 

I liked the idea of naming him "Seven". Cute.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Apollo is super focused and settles so nicely. He plays and when he is tired he goes and lays down. He doesn't even care if the other dogs are playing, when he's tired he knows it. He really hasn't been in the crate at all. He is going to hate going in there come Monday when I go to work The other day I set up an ex-pen in the kitchen, left at 7 for work, got a call at 11:30 from my son saying I forgot to lock the puppy up. Apollo cleared the ex-pen without moving it or the other gate. The only thing he did was gather all the shoes. My son said that there was shoes everywhere. He didn't go potty either. He has good control with his pee, he starts to go, I tell him no and he stops mid stream and runs to the door. He does like to run when he has something he isn't suppose to, so now we go outside on a leash and get lots of leave its and drop its.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Lobo dog said:


> Now you need to get an updated "profile picture" or whatever they call those things! I was impressed that you had so many dogs in your pic and now you have to put another pup in there
> 
> It was meant to be! He is so handsome  why would somebody dump a beautiful 10 week old PB puppy? Might it have been a BYB who couldn't sell that pup? He is very lucky that a person with as big a heart as you have, found him


This is as close as I can get at the moment(all of them in a picture)


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

What a beautiful story. Bless you for taking him home.

It was meant to be!!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

He looks so happy and at home. He definitely has a lot of great big brothers and sisters. Apollo is so cute and looks very much at home.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

OMG - I am just shocked that anyone in their right mind (which proves they were NOT!!) would just dump a nice puppy like that! He is obviously purebred, and they must have paid for him - why not resell him or take him to a shelter .....just to dump him and not know if someone would find him or he'd wander off or get hit by a car....OMG - there are idiots out there for sure!!! Is your town small enough to try to find out where he came from (breeder) via old ads and vets? 

He definitely found his way to the right person......good for you for taking him in! Lucky pup....


Lee


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he's gorgeous, and while it doesn't surprise me anymore what people will do when they don't want their animals? , I to am rather shocked, he is one nice puppy!!!! And yep, he has a great home with you


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm sitting here petting him and he is so thin, but such a happy guy. I don't know of any breeders in the immediate area, but I will keep my eyes open. The sad thing is he really could be from anywhere. There is absolutely no houses for miles where he was, it's all a mall and it's expanding. People are idiots. I got Robyn because they couldn't handle her and Midnite was dumped at a shelter. Both are wonderful dogs. I can only hope that Apollo wasn't out there for to long. By his demeanor--dazed and confused--I almost think I just missed whoever did the dirty deed. I would have been horrified if I seen it, but the end result would still have been the same for him. He does not like the car, he pulls back on the leash to go the other way, we are working on it. I give him a toy and talk to him, taking him for little rides announcing happily we are home. He also does better when Robyn is with him.

There are two things that he did that could contribute to someone getting rid of him...he is awful in the crate and seriously can get on ones nerves if they weren't prepared for that and he was lunging at the dogs in a complete fearful way if they came near him when he was by a person(resource guarding?). He doesn't do the guarding anymore and plays nicely but it threw me at first. He is getting better with the crate to, but still prefers to be out. 

He is my fourth puppy and at first the crying bothered me, but I'm now a pro and I can completely tune them out


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

He is such an adorable puppy! It's always so nice to read stories about people finding/saving lost/abandoned dogs.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Apollo has figured out where all water sources are and becomes quite persistent when he wants water(which is not available as of 6-7pm). I'm using the bathroom and I hear him open up the shower door...

Water Please...


I can just wait here until I get some...


Well I couldn't refuse him, really who could? Looks like we will have some extra pee pee runs outside tonite...


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

I wouldn't be able to say no to that face either.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh he's precious! And 7 dogs?! How do you handle to hair??? I feel like I'm forever sweeping with just the one.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Kahrg4 said:


> Oh he's precious! And 7 dogs?! How do you handle to hair??? I feel like I'm forever sweeping with just the one.


It's not that bad believe it or not. I sweep or dust mop every other day, sometimes I just pull out the vacuum, it takes about 5 minutes to vacuum. I got the leather sofas that are a dream to clean. I think the youngest golden sheds the most but he swims twice a week and gets dried with the dryer, so no shedding there at all. The biggest thing is their diet. I feed a really high quality food and it makes the world of difference


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Lobo dog said:


> Now you need to get an updated "profile picture" or whatever they call those things! I was impressed that you had so many dogs in your pic and now you have to put another pup in there
> 
> It was meant to be! He is so handsome  why would somebody dump a beautiful 10 week old PB puppy? Might it have been a BYB who couldn't sell that pup? He is very lucky that a person with as big a heart as you have, found him


So close...


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't know how you do it! Lol I can hardly get my one dog to sit still for a picture, much less actually look at the camera! 

Soo close


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

llombardo said:


> Lobo dog said:
> 
> 
> > Now you need to get an updated "profile picture" or whatever they call those things! I was impressed that you had so many dogs in your pic and now you have to put another pup in there
> ...


What a gift you have! God gave it to the right person. I am sure it is heartbreaking when you find them, but even more so when you can't keep them 
I am glad you kept this one though! He fits right in. The pictures of him waiting for water in the tub nearly made me cry! He looks so adorably pathetic!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Lobo dog said:


> What a gift you have! God gave it to the right person. I am sure it is heartbreaking when you find them, but even more so when you can't keep them
> I am glad you kept this one though! He fits right in. The pictures of him waiting for water in the tub nearly made me cry! He looks so adorably pathetic!


I found this little mixed breed white dog once. He was so adorable. I had him for a few days and placed him. I cried when he left, I got used to having a lap dog. He ended up having parvo and the person that took him paid for everything and he is now a very happy spoiled boy that I can see anytime Another hard one was a beautiful golden retriever. He ended up with a pastor that ran his own church but the dog gained so much weight. I was so upset when I seen how fat the dog was, it was not healthy


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I realize I am a bit late to the party, but congratulations! Apollo is so handsome! I am so glad you found him and gave him a wonderful loving home. In the years to come, he will make you proud! Now tell me, where do YOU sit since all the dogs got the comfy couches and chair?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Debanneball said:


> I realize I am a bit late to the party, but congratulations! Apollo is so handsome! I am so glad you found him and gave him a wonderful loving home. In the years to come, he will make you proud! Now tell me, where do YOU sit since all the dogs got the comfy couches and chair?


I know right? I move and I lose my spot almost immediately, but they are good about moving when they see me coming back


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Congratulations. The little fellow could not have found a better home. I'm sure he thinks he has found doggie heaven with the rest of your pack. Love the way he looks so relaxed compared to the first picture. Now he has human and doggie family to love him.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

He is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

He is so adorable, I love the ears on puppies at that age; they stand so erect but you know that they'll be growing in to them soon enough. When Tess was around that age, for the longest time, she had one that stood up and one that flopped over, she looked so adorable. They just don't stay little long enough.

Apollo looks like such a good boy, he doesn't have the GSD land shark issues either, does he? He is so lucky that you found him, I can only imagine how terrified he must have been when the creeps who dropped him off drove away, leaving him behind to fend for himself. I'm so happy for both of you. Good lucky with him.

BTW, I love your back yard, and your house too. I don't know how you keep either space so nice with 7 dogs. I had a beautiful yard before Tess arrived, she literally managed to destroy most of my shrubs and perennials when she was a puppy....:shocked:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Linda1270 said:


> He is so adorable, I love the ears on puppies at that age; they stand so erect but you know that they'll be growing in to them soon enough. When Tess was around that age, for the longest time, she had one that stood up and one that flopped over, she looked so adorable. They just don't stay little long enough.
> 
> Apollo looks like such a good boy, he doesn't have the GSD land shark issues either, does he? He is so lucky that you found him, I can only imagine how terrified he must have been when the creeps who dropped him off drove away, leaving him behind to fend for himself. I'm so happy for both of you. Good lucky with him.
> 
> BTW, I love your back yard, and your house too. I don't know how you keep either space so nice with 7 dogs. I had a beautiful yard before Tess arrived, she literally managed to destroy most of my shrubs and perennials when she was a puppy....:shocked:


Aw thanks. I'm always trying to figure out ways to make less maintenance for me. My new thought is a heat compacted rubber mulch in some areas of the yard. It looks like mulch but it's got a rubber feel to it, so perfect for running dogs and muddy paws. 

Apollo is a dream GSD puppy. He is focused and loves to learn. He hates the crate but is out of it all the time unless I'm not home. He has never even spent the night in there. He sleeps on his dog bed and doesn't eat it. The big thing is that he is not a land shark. We have no issues with biting at all. Now he does like my shoes and he is awful with the bark outside, I'm working on that daily(I feel like I'm getting nowhere). Just today I learned that he can and will jump a 3.5 gate when it's feeding time


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

He tries to be like his big brother...


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

What a sick thing to do to a poor defenseless puppy, just leaving it out there like that. I'm so happy you guys managed to cross paths. There's no doubt in my mind that this happened for a reason and that he will thrive with you and your family.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

*K9 cops*

So it's not just sailor? I guess watching k9 cops is a gsd thing haha. Sailor always used to watch k9 cops with me. <3 I hope I can get my new dog captain "hooked" on the show too lol.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

missionAvs said:


> What a sick thing to do to a poor defenseless puppy, just leaving it out there like that. I'm so happy you guys managed to cross paths. There's no doubt in my mind that this happened for a reason and that he will thrive with you and your family.


I agree. I have found so many dogs/puppies throughout the years and almost all of them I found homes for. Apollo is the second one out of the group that I kept. The other one was a three month old Dalmatian that I found the day after Christmas in a garbage can. He is the second pure GSD that I have found, the other one was slightly older. I did find a GSD mix one time that was like 6-8 weeks, he was in a bush by railroad tracks. That little booger was super mean and even at his young age very hard to catch. I had my car parked on the medium with blinkers on and during my struggle of getting bit and scraped by the thorns on the bush a fire truck stopped and the fire fighters asked if I was ok. Thinking back I must have looked like a fool dancing around a bush. Then there was the time I was at a red light in a not so great neighborhood when s puppy crawled under the car. Of course I couldn't run him over and I had to get out and coax him out. Thinking about it I'm sure I looked like an idiot way more then a few times catching dogs/puppies...My mom used to say that I would grow out of this. I'm sure she is looking down at me from heaven smiling and shaking her head


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> So it's not just sailor? I guess watching k9 cops is a gsd thing haha. Sailor always used to watch k9 cops with me. <3 I hope I can get my new dog captain "hooked" on the show too lol.


Apollo loves that show. He stops what he is doing to watch it all the time. It is absolutely adorable To be fair he also liked Beverly Hills Chihuahua.... LOL!!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

*Lol*

Hahahahhaah.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

adorable puppy. Thank god you found him. There has been 2 separate stories in the news locally of abandon puppies in garbage cans. Horrible people out there.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Love the pack picture and Apollo looks like he is a definite member. Love Misty's sweater. Brennan looks great too!Great furfamily picture.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Apollo, you hit the JACKPOT baby!  Such a happy ending. Lucky dog.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

lomb....any chance i can convince you he let himself out my front door and wander from nj to where you found him? he is lucky to have you find him.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I just saw this!! What a lucky pup!!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

He is fitting in nicely. At first I was seeing some changes or I should say attitudes within the pack, but I chalked it up to them adjusting to a new pack dynamic and it has worked itself out. He is playing with all of them more and each one of them are teaching him different things. My oldest acts like a puppy around him. Robyn gets into moods where she wants to play but no matter what she is always watching over him. She does not let Midnite get rough with the pup at all and he tries. I watch and step in if needed but it doesn't happen often, Midnite backs off. We are still having issues with the crate. He hates it. He is out from the time I get home until the next morning when I leave and all weekend. He rings the bells and goes pee outside without issue, but he pees in the crate I don't care if it's 10 minutes of 4 hours he goes. I really think he does it on purpose, since he has no issues when he is not in it. The really odd part is that I'm not sure if it's pee all the time or if he is drooling. There is a divider in the crate and the evidence of liquid is on the side he is not on and he doesn't lift his leg, so I don't know what or how he is doing it? He has a Nyla bone, a kong and an antler in there with him. He is to small to leave out with the big dogs, but I don't think it will be long. He has only chewed the end of a rug and that was a while ago. He does like shoes so those are put away. He sleeps on his dog bed and doesn't eat that either, but he probably would if it was in the crate. His nose has ouchies from him banging around and trying to get out of the crate


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I think it is wonderful you rescued Apollo and that he is fitting in so well with your pack. For the crate, since it is causing him stress, would you be able to puppy proof a room for him like you have done with the cats room? Or even part of room blocked off with dog gates. Maybe an x-pen would work also.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mary Beth said:


> I think it is wonderful you rescued Apollo and that he is fitting in so well with your pack. For the crate, since it is causing him stress, would you be able to puppy proof a room for him like you have done with the cats room? Or even part of room blocked off with dog gates. Maybe an x-pen would work also.


You read my mind I've cleared the bathroom and I'm trying that. He will have his bed, water and a few toys...we will see.



And here is Apollo enjoying some goat ribs..,


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

And here are The Three Amigos...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Well I put him behind the gate and when I got home he met me at the door he could have done way more damage then he did for his age. He flipped the one carpet and I found the rubber piece for the gate under that , he pulled string out of the other carpet and had my shoes in a couple different areas, but not eaten(yay). He peed by the door and it looks like he was rolling around on every couch, I think he had a field day. Back to square one


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

Did he push the gate over or jump it? He's a determined little guy, just like my Reagan.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh dear! Looks like you have a little Houdini in the pack. Good thing the shoes were okay!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

He worked on the bottom. Got one loose and squeezed through. The top part was still secure. He just doesn't want to be contained. There isn't enough room to put a second gate up behind it. If I put it in front he will use it to climb.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

He is lucky I think he is so dang cute and Robyn instilled tons of patience in me

He has found his favorite toy, it's a blue rubber thing that holds an empty water bottle.


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

What I ended up doing with Reagan is building my own gate. I used 2x2 pine to build the gate and used hinges to attach it to the door frame. I put latches on the top and bottom of the other side. It's more permanent than a pressure mounted gate, but you can build it to whatever height you need and it's very sturdy. It's the only thing that Reagan won't get through. Just a thought.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

annap24 said:


> What I ended up doing with Reagan is building my own gate. I used 2x2 pine to build the gate and used hinges to attach it to the door frame. I put latches on the top and bottom of the other side. It's more permanent than a pressure mounted gate, but you can build it to whatever height you need and it's very sturdy. It's the only thing that Reagan won't get through. Just a thought.
> View attachment 269850
> View attachment 269858


He might chew that wood, he loves sticks and bark. But I might be able to convert the gate I got into something more permanent with the right hardware. Looks like s trip to a menards is in my immediate future. I must take a nap, I've bern up since 3 for work and I went to sleep at 1


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh he stays put if he has a bone...


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Would Apollo stay in the bathroom if one of the other dog's were in there with him? He is adoreable by the way! You hit the jackpot!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Debanneball said:


> Would Apollo stay in the bathroom if one of the other dog's were in there with him? He is adoreable by the way! You hit the jackpot!


I thought about putting Brennan in there, but since it's a small area all toys would have to be removed just in case. So Apollo wouldn't get to get any teething/chewing in.


----------



## tcass (Sep 26, 2014)

great looking pup. so fortunate you found him. looks like he's doing great. love your pack.....i've only got three.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Once I'm done potty training this one I'm done with puppies for a long time I think I've said the same thing with each one and there was always another. I tell you I learn new stuff everyday and I spend my time trying to be smarter then a puppy...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

So I'm outside in front cleaning up before more snow comes and my neighbor is standing there talking to me and I hear him say the puppy is out. I'm like what? I'm literally a foot away from the door, didn't hear anything and I look up and Apollo is trotting over to the neighbor wagging his tail. Well this is great that Apollo loves people but the neighbor was standing by the street and a car was coming. My heart dropped. Thank God he grabbed Apollo. Lesson learned, I now know that this dog is a silent escape artist and needs to be watched at all times. What a scare. Thankfully all the other dogs just sat there watching and didn't try to run out.


----------



## DeeBurd (Jan 4, 2013)

What a good looking pack you have! I just love Batman's eyes! They are beautiful! So glad they all get along! I have always wanted a bunch of dogs just have no room for more than one! Mollie is a rescue & she is has had some issues but I would not trade her for any other dog! She makes our lives complete!  They say everything happens for a reason; Apollo was meant for you & your crew! :doggieplayball:


----------

